# Beta Blockers



## 20127 (Jul 26, 2005)

Finally worked up the guts to go to the Doctor's and talk about the fact that my anxiety is beginning to affect my life. If I could stay in doors all day everyday I would! She was really lovely, I don't think she quite got me, bit of a generation gap







, but she told me I was suffering from reactive depression and (I said I didn't feel like it, as long as no one tried to make me go anywhere I was perefectly happy at home!







) she perscribed beta blocker. Propnanalol (maybe not the perfect spelling







) or beta blockers for me to take when I felt I needed them.Has anyone else been ont these before??? I was put on them briefly when I was 17 for panic attacks, I'm just not sure how they'll work for general anxiety???


----------



## 15550 (Aug 14, 2005)

I was put on propanolol (dunno spelling either hee hee) when i was 17 too. Cos i was feeling so panicy. I was only on it for a month. To be honest i cant remember if it helped or not. I went back to drs last month cos i was having 2-3 panic attacks everyday and the dr said she didnt want to give me anything. I swear i was feeling 100 times worse this time round! She wanted me to do a cbt program on the computer at the drs. but im waiting til im back at uni and i will see a cbtherapist there instead.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I was on a beta blocker for hyperthyroidism when I was younger. I controls the adrenalin. I think effectiveness depends on the dosage though. I could see how it would technically help, but I wasn't taking it for anxiety then. I didn't have anxiety during that time either.


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

I was put on beta blockers, wrongly as I thought at the time and was right. It treats a symtom and therefore the cause is ignored.What is does is fight for beta reseptors on the heart thus stopping its capacity to pump blood around your body. In otherwords its designed to reduce blood pressure. It's suppossed to be used for people with heart problems and heart attack patients.My heart rate went down to as low as 42bpm but my blood pressure went up to compensate. The does was doubled to 50mg as an experiemnt, use me as a ginnuepig why don't you. It made me feel very bad from day 1. I tried getting off them twice and laster 1 day. Managed to get free over a year later.I asked my doc what it does, he replied 'reduces your blod pressure' Thank's blind side me with science why don't you.Personally I can't see how they will help anxiety. Indirectly maybe. Taking something specific has to be better. Although what does anxiety med actually do to the body? I want to know these things b4 taking anything, not just accept any old #### they give me. Hell, I could electricute myself everytime I feel anxious to take my mind of it.


----------



## 16032 (Sep 7, 2005)

I was perscribed Beta Blockers a week ago (Trasicor - Oxprenolol).I only tried one and I've not touched them since. I took one about 20 minutes before I went for a meal out (which gives me anxeity which in turn sets off my IBS). I found all it did was make me very sleepy and sluggish. It didn't stop the anxiety or the IBS. A few people said to keep trying them but personally, I'd rather find another way to cope...


----------



## 15534 (Aug 28, 2005)

I got the flu when i started taking them and headaches. When I stopped taking them for a day to see if i could get off them, which I couldn't, I got the flu again. Everytime that happened for some reason. Considering I got into my 20's without having the flu once I thought that was some what taking the ???? When I finally got off them something completely unexpected happened which scared the #### outta me. Just what I needed. I won't say what...freak event. That was not listed on the side effects list.Mine were Atenolol, but everytime I got a new batch it was a different brand of which one gave me a permanent headache. They like to make people suffer don't they. Let's switch em until we get one that makes things worse.The time of say I took it made a lot of difference but my high bp was casued by my digestive system. Taking them wasn't going to help that. If only Doctors weren't drones and actually listened.


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

I had no idea beta blockers were being prescribed for anxiety. I was put on them years ago when my doctors thought I had a heart condition (turned out to be GERD/acid reflux thank God). Maybe I should discuss this with my doctor. Is it helping any of you? Anyone try it for plane ride anxiety? Thanks and have a great day, Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I got to this discussion rather late. But, I wanted to say that I have been on beta blockers (first Inderal, and now atenolo) for several years for a heart arrhythmia. I never knew that they were used to treat panic or anxiety disorders....but, hey, what do I know....lol! I have heard that they are used to treat headaches too.What my doctor told me about beta blockers tho, was that you should not stop taking them abruptly, you need to wean off them gradually (my doctor actually put me on a certain schedule to wean me off at one time when I wanted to try stopping them). Just thought I'd pass that on.Renee


----------



## 17573 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't believe the beta blockers will do anything for the anxiety per-se (although I could be wrong), they certainly don't do anything for mine.What they do actually do is mask some of the physical manifestations of stress, namely a rapid heart beat and palpitations.I've been taking them for a couple of years now. They're very safe, although they can make you tired, and nightmares are a common side effect.


----------

